# BSODs



## ArcTheCollie (Feb 7, 2011)

I built a computer not to long ago (about two months) and have been getting BSOD errors. I tried running a memory test which ran smoothly (no errors) and reformatting my OS, and both didn't seem to help. I /believe/ it has something to do with my video card, but I would like to be sure of it before I invest in a new one.

· OS - Windows 7
· x64
· Full retail version.
· About 2 - 3 months
· Age of OS installation is about 2 weeks
· CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 635 Propus 2.9GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor 
· Video Card: EVGA 01G-P3-1366-TR GeForce GTX 460 SE
· MotherBoard: GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3 AM3 AMD 770 ATX AMD 
· Power Supply: Rosewill RV2-700 700W ATX12V


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello,

Start by installing updated graphics drivers from here: Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers

```
nvlddmkm.sys        Tue Oct 19 02:35:25 2010 (4CBD3C2D)
```
If that doesn't help, run driver verifier: Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related) - Tech Support Forum

...Summary of the dumps: 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Feb  7 13:59:41.771 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:40:19.585
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+79 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+79
SystemProductName = GA-MA770T-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Feb  7 03:18:40.346 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 2 days 10:30:15.214
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for win32k.sys - 
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DXGCONTEXT::SubmitPresent+99b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  left4dead2.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgkrnl!DXGCONTEXT::SubmitPresent+99b
SystemProductName = GA-MA770T-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Feb  4 16:14:12.237 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:56:31.079
Probably caused by : hardware ( amdppm!C1Halt+2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_0
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED
SystemProductName = GA-MA770T-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Feb  3 11:47:36.404 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:26.856
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!PspInitializeThunkContext+1d1 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c000001d
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  services.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_c000001d_BAD_IP_nt!PspInitializeThunkContext+1d1
SystemProductName = GA-MA770T-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Feb  3 11:37:49.149 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:04.600
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!RFONTOBJ::vMakeInactive+a7 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  consent.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_win32k!RFONTOBJ::vMakeInactive+a7
SystemProductName = GA-MA770T-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi,

Problems remaining after a re-install usually mean hardware, as you thought. There are also a few graphics related BSODs so your graphics hardware is doubly suspect.

If what *Jonathan_King* suggests fails to fix it then I would first try replacing that PSU. Rosewill are notoriously low quality and if it isn't already causing you problems it probably will in future. See here for more details - http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

Regards,
Reventon

BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Feb  8 07:59:41.771 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:40:19.585
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+79 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+79
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff880`06a20d45 fffff880`0298f6a8 fffff880`0298ef10
SystemProductName = GA-MA770T-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Feb  7 21:18:40.346 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 2 days 10:30:15.214
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DXGCONTEXT::SubmitPresent+99b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  left4dead2.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgkrnl!DXGCONTEXT::SubmitPresent+99b
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffa80`0fbcb828 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03f00427 00000000`00000002
SystemProductName = GA-MA770T-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Feb  5 10:14:12.237 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:56:31.079
Probably caused by : hardware ( amdppm!C1Halt+2 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
SystemProductName = GA-MA770T-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Feb  4 05:47:36.404 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:26.856
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!PspInitializeThunkContext+1d1 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  services.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_BAD_IP_nt!PspInitializeThunkContext+1d1
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c000001d fffff800`02f96b22 00000000`00000000 fffff880`07993e00
SystemProductName = GA-MA770T-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Feb  4 05:37:49.149 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:04.600
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!RFONTOBJ::vMakeInactive+a7 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  consent.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_win32k!RFONTOBJ::vMakeInactive+a7
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffff9e0`063e0fdc 00000000`00000000 fffff960`000774eb 00000000`00000005
SystemProductName = GA-MA770T-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]
```


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

These errors are pretty interesting:

```
Event[52]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: WudfUsbccidDriver
  Date: 2011-02-07T11:01:43.467
  Event ID: 11
  Task: Driver
  Level: Error
  Opcode: Ioctl
  Keyword: N/A
  User: S-1-5-19
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE
  Computer: Arc-DESKTOP
  Description: 
A Request has returned failure.
MsgType: 0x80
ICCStatus: 0x2
CmdStatus: 0x1
Error: 0xfe
SW1: 0x0
SW2: 0x0

Event[53]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: WudfUsbccidDriver
  Date: 2011-02-07T11:01:43.307
  Event ID: 1
  Task: Driver
  Level: Error
  Opcode: General
  Keyword: N/A
  User: S-1-5-19
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE
  Computer: Arc-DESKTOP
  Description: 
An operation has failed (0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0).
UpdateCardCapabilities: ATR too short.
HResult: {Unknown Disk Format}
The disk in drive %hs is not formatted properly.
Please check the disk, and reformat if necessary.

Event[54]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: WudfUsbccidDriver
  Date: 2011-02-07T11:01:43.307
  Event ID: 1
  Task: Driver
  Level: Error
  Opcode: General
  Keyword: N/A
  User: S-1-5-19
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE
  Computer: Arc-DESKTOP
  Description: 
An operation has failed (0x3, 0x0, 0x42, 0xfe).
ScCardPowerColdReset: IccPowerOnStatusError
HResult: {No Media}
There is no media in the drive. Please insert media into drive %hs.

Event[100]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Smartcard-Server
  Date: 2011-02-07T11:01:43.000
  Event ID: 610
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Arc-DESKTOP
  Description: 
Smart Card Reader 'Hewlett-Packard Company CCID Interface 0' rejected IOCTL POWER: The smart card is not responding to a reset.  If this error persists, your smart card or reader may not be functioning correctly.
```
It looks like a smart card reader is the cause behind hundreds of errors. Do you have one? If so, go through *Device Manager* and disable it (help here if you need it: Accessing Device Manager | DT Roberts), then disconnect it and see if BSOD's persist. 

Devin


----------



## ArcTheCollie (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for the help everyone. I will begin by trying to update my video card right away!

In regards to the PSU, I shall also definitely look into getting it replaced. Seems like it's a big deal. 

With the smart card, I have a USB hub that doesn't seem to be recognized.... could that be the issue? I'd like to state that i'v had no BSOD errors that I can think of that are related to me using the USB hub.... at least, none that I can think of. I'll disconnect it and disable it and hopefully that will help. 

I will report back here as soon as I have additional information. Once again, thank you for all your help.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Windows is definitely finding an HP smart card reader installed, but inoperable:


> Smart Card Reader 'Hewlett-Packard Company CCID Interface 0' rejected IOCTL POWER: The smart card is not responding to a reset. If this error persists, your smart card or reader may not be functioning correctly.


Are you using anything from HP? The keyboard perhaps? It would be very strange to be getting these specific errors for no reason.


----------



## ArcTheCollie (Feb 7, 2011)

Ah, yeah. I did find the smart card reader in the device manager and disabled it. Unfortunately, I just had another blue screan while trying to load MW2 on my computer. I will post the files with the details tomorrow some time.

Bug Check 0x3B


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Is the card reader part of the keyboard? It would be best to try using the computer with a different keyboard if possible and seeing if the same errors are generated.


----------



## ArcTheCollie (Feb 7, 2011)

DT Roberts said:


> Is the card reader part of the keyboard? It would be best to try using the computer with a different keyboard if possible and seeing if the same errors are generated.





> Is the card reader part of the keyboard? It would be best to try using the computer with a different keyboard if possible and seeing if the same errors are generated.


Wow, good guess. I hadn't even realised that there was a smart card reader ON my keyboard. I was able to find it and disable it in my device manager list, is that good enough, or should I try finding a new keyboard also?

As promiced, the files for the latest BSOD's. I had one happen again last night while I was asleep which makes two. Both were bug check 0x3B.


----------



## ArcTheCollie (Feb 7, 2011)

Bump


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

I apologize for the late reply. 

Yeah, I'd like for you to try a different keyboard altogether doe a day or so if possible just so we can completely rule that out if it doesn't work.

Bugcheck 0x3B blaming the kernel:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Devin\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DI00.339\020811-22620-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: srv*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols;symsrv*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03064000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`032a1e50
Debug session time: Tue Feb  8 10:40:32.926 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:19:59.393
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.....................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, 14, fffff880045e70e0, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ObpDecrementHandleCount+b4 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: 0000000000000014, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff880045e70e0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
+13
00000000`00000014 ??              ???

CONTEXT:  fffff880045e70e0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff880045e70e0)
rax=fffffa800968e360 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8006a88b30
rdx=fffffa8006e18060 rsi=fffffa8006e18030 rdi=fffffa80069979d0
rip=0000000000000014 rsp=fffff880045e7ab8 rbp=fffffa8006a88b30
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000001 r10=0000000000000944
r11=fffff880045e7b38 r12=fffffa8006a88b30 r13=0000000000000001
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffff8a00710d330
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010246
00000000`00000014 ??              ???
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800033d0a24 to 0000000000000014

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`045e7ab8 fffff800`033d0a24 : fffffa80`0968e360 00000000`00000000 000007fe`fdb5e880 00000000`00000000 : 0x14
fffff880`045e7ac0 fffff800`033ea501 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 fffff8a0`0710d330 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObpDecrementHandleCount+0xb4
fffff880`045e7b40 fffff800`033ea414 : 00000000`00000944 fffffa80`06a88b30 fffff8a0`0710d330 00000000`00000944 : nt!ObpCloseHandleTableEntry+0xb1
fffff880`045e7bd0 fffff800`030d3993 : fffffa80`0968e360 fffff880`045e7ca0 00000000`00000007 fffffa80`0967a260 : nt!ObpCloseHandle+0x94
fffff880`045e7c20 00000000`77bbfe4a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0048f708 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77bbfe4a


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!ObpDecrementHandleCount+b4
fffff800`033d0a24 84db            test    bl,bl

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!ObpDecrementHandleCount+b4

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4c1c44a9

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff880045e70e0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!ObpDecrementHandleCount+b4

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!ObpDecrementHandleCount+b4

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> r
rax=fffff880045e6920 rbx=fffff800032241a0 rcx=000000000000003b
rdx=00000000c0000005 rsi=fffff80003064000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff800030d4740 rsp=fffff880045e6818 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000014  r9=fffff880045e70e0 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff880045e6a18 r12=fffff800030d3993 r13=fffff800032e22b8
r14=fffff800030d3580 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`030d4740 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`045e6820=000000000000003b
3: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`045e6818 fffff800`030d3ca9 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`045e6820 fffff800`030d35fc nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`045e6960 fffff800`030fa40d nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`045e69a0 fffff800`03101a90 nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`045e69d0 fffff800`0310e9ef nt!RtlDispatchException+0x410
fffff880`045e70b0 fffff800`030d3d82 nt!KiDispatchException+0x16f
fffff880`045e7740 fffff800`030d28fa nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`045e7920 00000000`00000014 nt!KiPageFault+0x23a
fffff880`045e7ab8 fffff800`033d0a24 0x14
fffff880`045e7ac0 fffff800`033ea501 nt!ObpDecrementHandleCount+0xb4
fffff880`045e7b40 fffff800`033ea414 nt!ObpCloseHandleTableEntry+0xb1
fffff880`045e7bd0 fffff800`030d3993 nt!ObpCloseHandle+0x94
fffff880`045e7c20 00000000`77bbfe4a nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0048f708 00000000`00000000 0x77bbfe4a
3: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`045e6818 fffff800`030d3ca9 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 00000000`00000014 fffff880`045e70e0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`045e6820 fffff800`030d35fc : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`045e6960 fffff800`030fa40d : fffff800`032f7b70 fffff800`0321c284 fffff800`03064000 fffff880`045e7878 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`045e69a0 fffff800`03101a90 : fffff800`032241a0 fffff880`045e6a18 fffff880`045e7878 fffff800`03064000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`045e69d0 fffff800`0310e9ef : fffff880`045e7878 fffff880`045e70e0 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`069979d0 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x410
fffff880`045e70b0 fffff800`030d3d82 : fffff880`045e7878 00000000`00000000 fffff880`045e7920 fffffa80`06e18030 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x16f
fffff880`045e7740 fffff800`030d28fa : 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0968e360 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`045e7920 00000000`00000014 : fffff800`033d0a24 fffffa80`0968e360 00000000`00000000 000007fe`fdb5e880 : nt!KiPageFault+0x23a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`045e7920)
fffff880`045e7ab8 fffff800`033d0a24 : fffffa80`0968e360 00000000`00000000 000007fe`fdb5e880 00000000`00000000 : 0x14
fffff880`045e7ac0 fffff800`033ea501 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 fffff8a0`0710d330 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObpDecrementHandleCount+0xb4
fffff880`045e7b40 fffff800`033ea414 : 00000000`00000944 fffffa80`06a88b30 fffff8a0`0710d330 00000000`00000944 : nt!ObpCloseHandleTableEntry+0xb1
fffff880`045e7bd0 fffff800`030d3993 : fffffa80`0968e360 fffff880`045e7ca0 00000000`00000007 fffffa80`0967a260 : nt!ObpCloseHandle+0x94
fffff880`045e7c20 00000000`77bbfe4a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`045e7c20)
00000000`0048f708 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77bbfe4a
3: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`06ac4000 fffff880`06b02000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e57000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02cc0000 fffff880`02d4a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`06b75000 fffff880`06b8b000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`069ca000 fffff880`069df000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00eeb000 fffff880`00ef6000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`13e11000 fffff880`13e22000   AN983X64 AN983X64.sys Thu May 19 04:14:27 2005 (428C4AE3)
fffff880`0699c000 fffff880`069a4000   AppleCharger AppleCharger.sys Mon Apr 26 23:54:05 2010 (4BD65FDD)
fffff880`08ec5000 fffff880`08ed0000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00fc4000 fffff880`00fcd000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fcd000 fffff880`00ff7000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`019a5000 fffff880`019ac000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0698b000 fffff880`0699c000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`08952000 fffff880`08970000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00780000 fffff960`007a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Wed May 19 15:48:26 2010 (4BF4408A)
fffff880`01972000 fffff880`0199c000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`0190c000 fffff880`0193c000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d1a000 fffff880`00d78000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010de000 fffff880`01151000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`06b65000 fffff880`06b75000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`086c0000 fffff880`086ce000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`068ea000 fffff880`0696d000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`0696d000 fffff880`0698b000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02c89000 fffff880`02c98000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`018f6000 fffff880`0190c000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`07ba6000 fffff880`07bc8000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c43000   dtsoftbus01 dtsoftbus01.sys Thu Jan 13 03:27:08 2011 (4D2EB75C)
fffff880`086da000 fffff880`086e3000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`086ce000 fffff880`086da000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`086e3000 fffff880`086f6000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`086b4000 fffff880`086c0000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`14a8a000 fffff880`14b7e000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`14b7e000 fffff880`14bc4000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`06b02000 fffff880`06b0f000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`0106c000 fffff880`01080000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`07b20000 fffff880`07b2b000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`01020000 fffff880`0106c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013f2000 fffff880`013fc000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`018bc000 fffff880`018f6000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`015a2000 fffff880`015ec000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`0301b000 fffff800`03064000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`14bc4000 fffff880`14be8000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`08731000 fffff880`0874a000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`0874a000 fffff880`08752080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`08723000 fffff880`08731000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0888a000 fffff880`08952000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0141a000 fffff880`01423000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`06b38000 fffff880`06b56000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`06a61000 fffff880`06a70000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`08753000 fffff880`08761000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bbe000 fffff800`00bc8000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`06a72000 fffff880`06ab5000   ks       ks.sys       Wed Mar 03 23:32:25 2010 (4B8F37D9)
fffff880`013c7000 fffff880`013e1000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01577000 fffff880`015a2000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Dec 11 01:03:32 2009 (4B21E0B4)
fffff880`07bc8000 fffff880`07bcd200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`08400000 fffff880`08415000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`087aa000 fffff880`087cd000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cf9000 fffff880`00d06000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`086f6000 fffff880`08704000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06b56000 fffff880`06b65000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`00faa000 fffff880`00fc4000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`08970000 fffff880`08988000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`08988000 fffff880`089b5000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`08800000 fffff880`0884e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`0884e000 fffff880`08871000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`01812000 fffff880`0181d000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e60000 fffff880`00e6a000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01080000 fffff880`010de000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`02c7e000 fffff880`02c89000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01408000 fffff880`0141a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01425000 fffff880`01517000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`06baf000 fffff880`06bbb000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`06bbb000 fffff880`06bea000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`07b2b000 fffff880`07b40000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02dbe000 fffff880`02dcd000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d4a000 fffff880`02d8f000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01517000 fffff880`01577000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`0181d000 fffff880`0182e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02c72000 fffff880`02c7e000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03064000 fffff800`03640000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Jun 19 00:16:41 2010 (4C1C44A9)
fffff880`01224000 fffff880`013c7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`0199c000 fffff880`019a5000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`14a88000 fffff880`14a89180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Jan 07 20:57:22 2011 (4D27C482)
fffff880`07b40000 fffff880`07b69000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Thu Nov 11 18:10:36 2010 (4CDC77EC)
fffff880`13e2d000 fffff880`14a87d00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Jan 07 21:07:22 2011 (4D27C6DA)
fffff880`02d98000 fffff880`02dbe000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`06b1b000 fffff880`06b38000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00eaa000 fffff880`00ebf000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00e9d000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ed4000 fffff880`00edb000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00edb000 fffff880`00eeb000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013e1000 fffff880`013f2000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`07a00000 fffff880`07aa6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`07b69000 fffff880`07ba6000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d06000 fffff880`00d1a000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`06b8b000 fffff880`06baf000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a1b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`06a1b000 fffff880`06a3c000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`06a3c000 fffff880`06a56000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`01859000 fffff880`018aa000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`06a56000 fffff880`06a61000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`019ef000 fffff880`019f8000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01809000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01809000 fffff880`01812000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0119d000 fffff880`011d7000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`08415000 fffff880`0842d000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`06857000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Mon Mar 22 05:57:14 2010 (4BA73EFA)
fffff880`08460000 fffff880`086b3700   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Wed Jul 28 06:01:36 2010 (4C500000)
fffff880`08871000 fffff880`0887c000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`06b0f000 fffff880`06b1b000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02dcd000 fffff880`02dea000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01408000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`08f5a000 fffff880`08ff0000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Aug 26 23:38:00 2010 (4C773318)
fffff880`08ef3000 fffff880`08f5a000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Aug 26 23:37:46 2010 (4C77330A)
fffff880`089b5000 fffff880`089e2000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Aug 26 23:37:24 2010 (4C7732F4)
fffff880`06a70000 fffff880`06a71480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`017fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jun 13 23:39:04 2010 (4C15A458)
fffff880`089e2000 fffff880`089f4000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0184c000 fffff880`01859000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0182e000 fffff880`0184c000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02c5e000 fffff880`02c72000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`005c0000 fffff960`005ca000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`069a4000 fffff880`069ca000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`08e00000 fffff880`08e54000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`089f4000 fffff880`089fd000   UltraMonUtility UltraMonUtility.sys Thu Nov 13 20:10:30 2008 (491CD006)
fffff880`06bea000 fffff880`06bfc000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`08704000 fffff880`08721000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`08721000 fffff880`08722f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`13e00000 fffff880`13e11000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`07ac6000 fffff880`07b20000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`14be8000 fffff880`14bf3000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`06857000 fffff880`068ad000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00e9d000 fffff880`00eaa000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`019ac000 fffff880`019ba000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`019ba000 fffff880`019df000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`015ec000 fffff880`015fc000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00ebf000 fffff880`00ed4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d78000 fffff880`00dd4000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01151000 fffff880`0119d000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`02c43000 fffff880`02c5e000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`019df000 fffff880`019ef000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00ef7000 fffff880`00f9b000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f9b000 fffff880`00faa000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d8f000 fffff880`02d98000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`00350000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Oct 19 23:08:46 2010 (4CBE5D3E)
fffff880`069df000 fffff880`069e8000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00e57000 fffff880`00e60000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`087cd000 fffff880`087ee000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08e54000 fffff880`08e82000   usbvideo.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002E000
fffff880`08e82000 fffff880`08e9d000   usbaudio.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
fffff880`08761000 fffff880`0878f000   usbvideo.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002E000
fffff880`0878f000 fffff880`087aa000   usbaudio.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
fffff880`08e54000 fffff880`08ec5000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`0193c000 fffff880`0194a000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0194a000 fffff880`01956000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01956000 fffff880`0195f000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`0195f000 fffff880`01972000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
```


----------



## ArcTheCollie (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry i'v not replied in so long you guys, i'v been sick.... for like a week. Bed ridden, terrible sickness.... ANYWAY! These are all the dumps I have had in the last week (several). I'd like to add that these are all before I switched the keyboard. I did that today.... I'm starting to suspect my hard drive.

Thanks once again!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your illness, glad you're better now.

The latest BSOD blames NTFS.sys; Windows couldn't read or got known bad data from the page file. That supports your theory of a bad hard drive.

Start by running a drive diagnostic; do the Short and Long DSTs with *SeaTools*.

It may pay to clear the page file as well. To save me typing, just see these excellent instructions: Delete/Recreate the Pagefile

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Documents and Settings\JK\Desktop\Dump 3\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\021711-24694-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03054000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03291e50
Debug session time: Wed Feb 16 20:31:05.735 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:25:52.561
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.......................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 24, {c08a2, 0, 0, 0}

Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsPagingFileIo+155 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM (24)
    If you see NtfsExceptionFilter on the stack then the 2nd and 3rd
    parameters are the exception record and context record. Do a .cxr
    on the 3rd parameter and then kb to obtain a more informative stack
    trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000000c08a2
Arg2: 0000000000000000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880061cc490 -- (.trap 0xfffff880061cc490)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff980032e8000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=00000000000e8000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff800033c8681 rsp=fffff880061cc620 rbp=fffff880061cc960
 r8=fffff880061cc6e8  r9=fffff880061cc6e0 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000001 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac po cy
nt!CcMapData+0x111:
fffff800`033c8681 0fb600          movzx   eax,byte ptr [rax] ds:fffff980`032e8000=??
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff88001241e95 to fffff800030c4740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`061cbf68 fffff880`01241e95 : 00000000`00000024 00000000`000c08a2 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`061cbf70 fffff880`01241ae8 : 00000001`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000c3a`3c3a2000 : Ntfs!NtfsPagingFileIo+0x155
fffff880`061cc070 fffff880`00da623f : fffffa80`081e17d0 fffffa80`081e1430 fffffa80`08264390 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x9e89
fffff880`061cc120 fffff880`00da46df : fffffa80`0793ede0 fffffa80`081e1430 fffffa80`0793ed00 fffffa80`081e1430 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x24f
fffff880`061cc1b0 fffff800`030b61f2 : fffffa80`081e1450 fffffa80`097e4510 00000000`00000043 fffff880`02dd5180 : fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0xcf
fffff880`061cc210 fffff800`030b64f5 : 80000001`2e5b6800 80000001`2e5b6800 fffff880`061cc2d0 00000000`00000000 : nt!IoPageRead+0x252
fffff880`061cc2a0 fffff800`030df5c4 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`ffffffff fffffa80`06b04ec8 : nt!MiIssueHardFault+0x255
fffff880`061cc330 fffff800`030c282e : 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000000e fffffa80`083ba000 fffffa80`084f59c0 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x11c4
fffff880`061cc490 fffff800`033c8681 : 00000000`000c0000 00000000`000e8000 fffff880`061cc6e8 fffff880`061cc6e0 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`061cc620 fffff880`012d37cb : fffffa80`00018000 fffffa80`069e41e0 fffffa80`086e42ff fffffa80`0000000e : nt!CcMapData+0x111
fffff880`061cc6e0 fffff880`012bc547 : 00000000`00008000 fffffa80`07aa0180 00000000`000e8000 fffffa80`086e4270 : Ntfs!NtfsMapStream+0x5b
fffff880`061cc720 fffff880`0137915c : 00000000`00000000 fffff980`032e8000 00000000`01840040 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsMapOrPinPageInBitmap+0x57
fffff880`061cc760 fffff880`013426e1 : fffffa80`086e4270 fffffa80`082476c0 fffffa80`00000000 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsGetVolumeBitmap+0x33c
fffff880`061cc840 fffff880`012fb2ed : fffffa80`086e4270 00000000`00000000 fffff880`061cc960 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x1cc68
fffff880`061cc880 fffff880`00da623f : fffff880`061cc9d0 fffffa80`082476c0 fffff880`061cc901 fffffa80`086e4270 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdFileSystemControl+0x13d
fffff880`061cc920 fffff880`00dc591e : fffffa80`0793ede0 fffffa80`083eef20 fffffa80`0793ed00 fffffa80`082476c0 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x24f
fffff880`061cc9b0 fffff800`033dd547 : fffffa80`083eef20 fffff880`061ccca0 fffffa80`08247aa8 fffffa80`082476c0 : fltmgr!FltpFsControl+0xee
fffff880`061cca10 fffff800`033a680a : fffffa80`06b04b30 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopXxxControlFile+0x607
fffff880`061ccb40 fffff800`030c3993 : fffffa80`06b04b30 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`081b5510 fffff800`033d8254 : nt!NtFsControlFile+0x56
fffff880`061ccbb0 00000000`7780fa4a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0076e8e8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7780fa4a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
Ntfs!NtfsPagingFileIo+155
fffff880`01241e95 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  Ntfs!NtfsPagingFileIo+155

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Ntfs

IMAGE_NAME:  Ntfs.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc14f

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsPagingFileIo+155

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsPagingFileIo+155

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## ArcTheCollie (Feb 7, 2011)

I'v had about 4 BSOD's in a day. I ran chdsk, as well as the SeaTools app and they both came up with no problems. What else is there left to try? :/

Edit: Didn't try deleting the page file. But that will be the next thing.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Do clear the page file when you can.

Has the PSU been replaced yet?

Test RAM again, this time using Memtest86: RAM - Test with Memtest86+ - Windows 7 Forums

Run Prime95, all 3 tests (Small and Large FFTs, Blend): CPU - Stress Test with Prime95 - Windows 7 Forums

...Summary of the dumps: 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Sat Feb 19 02:18:25.422 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:30.248
Probably caused by : hardware ( nt!SeQueryInformationToken+1d8 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED
SystemProductName = GA-MA770T-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Sat Feb 19 02:09:18.010 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:32:08.462
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!InternalRebuildHwndListForIMEClass+9b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  UltraMonTaskba
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k!InternalRebuildHwndListForIMEClass+9b
SystemProductName = GA-MA770T-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Fri Feb 18 23:35:40.042 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:15:49.509
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgmms1.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgmms1.sys
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1+28421 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgmms1+28421
SystemProductName = GA-MA770T-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Fri Feb 18 19:16:46.005 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 3:31:44.831
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!CmpCleanUpKcbCacheWithLock+82 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7_CIcr
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc2_7_CIcr_nt!CmpCleanUpKcbCacheWithLock+82
SystemProductName = GA-MA770T-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


```
Event[821]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Disk
  Date: 2011-02-14T21:17:48.757
  Event ID: 11
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Arc-DESKTOP
  Description: 
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.

Event[822]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Disk
  Date: 2011-02-14T21:17:48.243
  Event ID: 11
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Arc-DESKTOP
  Description: 
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.

Event[823]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Disk
  Date: 2011-02-14T21:17:47.728
  Event ID: 11
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Arc-DESKTOP
  Description: 
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.

Event[824]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Disk
  Date: 2011-02-14T21:17:47.213
  Event ID: 11
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Arc-DESKTOP
  Description: 
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.

Event[825]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Disk
  Date: 2011-02-14T21:17:46.698
  Event ID: 11
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Arc-DESKTOP
  Description: 
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.

Event[834]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Disk
  Date: 2011-02-14T21:16:32.530
  Event ID: 11
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Arc-DESKTOP
  Description: 
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.

Event[835]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Disk
  Date: 2011-02-14T21:16:30.985
  Event ID: 11
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Arc-DESKTOP
  Description: 
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.
```


----------



## ArcTheCollie (Feb 7, 2011)

The PSU never got replaced. I'm having money issues, so I kinda want to wait and see if it's really the thing creating problems for me at this exact instance. Running prime 95 gave me errors almost instantly. All the worked gave the same error. "Rounding was at 0.5, was expencting 0.4, operation halted." I have no idea what this means.

edit: this was in blend mode.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

It's the most common failure of the test. It simply means lack of stability, which can be caused either by your cpu, psu, or memory (you can rule out the video card). I'm also agreeing with Reventon that Rosewill is not a reliable product for PSU's. In fact, the one item for a PC you want to spend more money for is your PSU, because a cheap PSU can mean life or death for the rest of your PC parts. PSU troubles can also mean an awful time diagnosing PC issues because it can show up as anything else on your PC (which is probably what's happening here).

If you are unable to purchase a quality PSU at the moment, and you're already suffering this bad from instability, I would highly recommend you limit your use of the PC as much as you can until you get a replacement part. You're prolly putting your PC in jeopardy the more you use it.

For further testing on this, you may want to try HWMonitor and send us the results any way you can (can't recall if you can save results on a file). It's not a direct test of the PSU, but voltage problems from the PSU can manifest themselves and show up in this software.


----------



## ArcTheCollie (Feb 7, 2011)

I'v uploaded the HWMonitor file. The data on that file is taken from an instince where my computer was undergoing the Small FFT's stress test from Prime95. If you need me to send you another file from where my computer has been idling for a while, let me know.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have a look at the readings for 12v, 5v, 3.3v as well as the system and CPU temps in the Bios on the PC health page, there are some strange readings in the HWmonitor report.


----------



## ArcTheCollie (Feb 7, 2011)

I have no idea what I should be looking for, could you explain a little more what looks strange and what I should be keeping an eye on?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Take a look in the Bios for a PC Health or Hardware Health page, post the readings for any temps listed and the readings for the 12v, 5v and 3.3v power listings.

Normally the voltage readings are all high or all low by close to the same percentage, the 3.3v seemed high as well as 1 of the temp readings, but the temp readings are not Identified very well, software sensor programs often interpret data incorrectly that's why the bios is the best place to get accurate numbers as a basis to determine if the Windows software programs values are valid.


----------

